# Way too soon.....Basha RIP



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

With heavy heart and tears, Basha was sent to the bridge last evening....

After meeting her father, Ufo v Guy's Hof on a business trip to Belgium, I wanted an Ufo dog.....a year later, I was able to buy a young female, not titled....left her to be titled in Belgium, had 2 litters there (one I was told was an "accident") and finally brought home in whelp to a top WUSV dog...

I did trial her once, improving over 20 points on her European scores, in all things, the majority of the points in tracking. Strong strong female, always low 90's in protection for outs...she loved to rock on the field!

Basha had one of the best temperaments I have ever seen on a female...she could be in heat and lie on the couch with another female in heat (her daughter) and never a cross look from her. She lived with Kyra, Furious, Danger, Fenja, Kougar and other pups I grew out, both hers and Csabre's. She could be separated from her own pups and meet them 3 or 4 years later and know them and be happy to see them.

When I was in the hospital after a bad car wreck, Basha, now going on 10 and spayed, went to stay with a couple who had a K female, Knova.....they fell in love with her, and she stayed with them and for the last 2 and a half years, she was with Knova, who is bereft and looking for her....

Basha turned 12 on Aug 1st. That horrible birthday that seems to be the signal of nearing the end.....

At the barn in a hay field








With Danger and a big stick








With a sleeve which she hated giving up!








Getting a bite








With her foster mom and Knova








Her last ride to the barn with Knova









Not just a wonderful companion - an accomplished producer:

August 22, 2014
RIP Basha - one of the nicest dogs I have ever known.....sweet, kind, stable, social, ball crazy, loving girl. One of the only females who was absolutely solid and loving with female housemates, from Kyra to Furious to Knove.....Basha will be missed not only by me, but by her retirement family who took her in when I was hurt and hospitalized and fell in love with her - Phoebe, Travis and Knova v Wolfstraum....Many tears are being shed tonight ~~~~
Bianka v Spitzbubezwinger, Sch3, IPO3, KKL ~ CGC and partial CD 
August 1, 2002 - August 22, 2014
There is an everlasting supply of balls for you at the Bridge, your friends Kyra and Kougar....sweet soft grass to lie in and sunshine to warm you....
Your legacy lives strongly through your sons and daughters, and grandprogeny.....
Dam of F, G and H litters in US, dam of D and E litters born in Belgium after I bought her that carried kennel names of those who whelped litters... the list is a partial...as I do not have information on all of the European dogs or 2nd generation litters.
*Dam of:*
SG Danger v Klipgaarden, Sch1, SAR Certified OFA Fair/Normal
Depko Klipgaarden, Sch3, KKL - National level competitor in Belgium
Dunja Klipgaarden, Sch3 - Norway
Darko av Xazziam, Sch3 LE K9 Belgium 
SG Elsa (Enni) v Klipgaarden, Sch1 KKL OFA Good/Normal
SG Errow (Emir) v Klipgaarden, Sch3, IPO3, KKL - Flyball champion OFA EXCELLENT/Normal
Falcon v Wolfstraum, Sch3, IPO3 National Competitor US
V Furious v Wolfstraum, Sch3, IPO3 National Competitor US OFA Good/Normal
Fyurie v Wolfstraum, Flyball Champion OFA Good/Normal
Firenze v Wolfstraum, OFA Excellent
Fenja v Wolfstraum, CD, OFA Good
Fantom v Wolfstraum, BH, OB1, TR1 
Grau v Wolfstraum, IPO3
SG Hexe v Wolfstraum, Sch2, OFA Good/Normal - SV 'a' normal Hips and Elbows
*Granddam of:*
Archer v Traumwolfen, Sch3, IPO3 Regional Champion & National Competitor 'a' normal Hips & Elbow
Brannik v Traumwolfen, K9 Detection Dog - Maryland
Baje v Traumwolfen, BH OFA Good, Normal DM Clear
SG Ava v Starkenhund, Sch3, IPO3 KKL - Regional and National Competitor 'a' normal Hips and Elbows
Axel v Starkenhund, LE K9 
Basha v Starkenhund, LE K9
Brynhilde v Starkenhund, BH
Courage v Starkenhund, BH
Deedee v Starkenhund - in training LE K9
Jyce v Wolfstraum - in IPO training - Canada - CD, agility titles
Jagr v Wolfstraum, IPO3 OFA Good/Normal, DM Clear

upcoming: E litter v Starkenhund - V Furious v Wolfstraum x V Neo Grenzlanger and in the future Ebene, daughter of Elsa at Traumwolfen and several planned litters from Jagr v Wolfstraum, grandson


 
Lee


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Always such a hard time to go through....she sounds like a wonderful dog, and a great example of a GSD...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lee. I know how much you love her.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

OH Lee ..... I am so sorry . What a wonderful living legacy she has left behind , something to remember her by and to honor her being with . Let that be your comfort.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds like she was a super example of the breed we all love.

So sorry to hear this...

Take care.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What an awesome dog and what a wonderful Legacy she leaves behind. Lee, I sorry for your loss and I am happy for your memories. Rest In Peace Basha, you were a great one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are in my thoughts Lee. Run Free Basha, your legacy lives on.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

May her memory be for a blessing.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss ??


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. What a gorgeous dog. I recently posted something expressing my anger at a family leaving a 17 year old german shepherd because they didn't want to deal with his old age. My point it, your dog, no matter what age, felt loved to the end. Please think of that while you mourn him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry.... she lives on....


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What an amazing legacy Basha has left behind. She sounds like an amazing dog and a true testament to the breed.
Run free sweet Basha!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lee,

So very sorry for your loss, and sympathy also for those who loved her the past couple years. Such a beautiful girl, I am hoping she didn't suffer. It is so hard to lose the ones who make such an impression on our hearts. Her memory will live on deep in your soul and in her progeny.

Susan


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sorry, what a beautiful girl


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose a family member.

Run Free at the bridge Basha...:doggieplayball:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss Lee  Rest In Peace Basha...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Heavy heart indeed..

She was a super female and produced a lot of very nice dogs.. I know she hated given up that sleeve... And I know she enjoyed knocking me down on the escape bite!! 

Her memory will live on in those who got to share time with her and with all her progeny!

Rest in Paradise sweet Basha..


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh Lee (((HUGS)))....I am so sorry. <tears>

All that you have learned from your dogs and your doggie travels adds up to a wonderful wealth of knowledge that I have personally benefitted greatly from...thank you once again.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I know we do not know each other...but I can feel your pain just the same....You have made great accomplishments with your gsd's...you should be proud..i am very sorry for your loss and pray you will find peace in the knowledge that you gave so much love...such a great and inspiring life..to your fur family...many blessings in this time of sorrow....


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She looks like Ufo, too... she is just gorgeous.

I am so, so sorry for your loss Lee.. what a legacy she left behind, though. She will never be forgotten, especially with such phenomenal daughters.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and those who loved her.
Moms


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

She sounded like a great dog who lived a wonderful life and left behind a legacy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Basha


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

So sorry Lee. They never seem to live long enough.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Lee. She looked like she lived a good life and was a very happy girl.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

So very sorry Lee.............


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

The ones that really leave a mark on our hearts, that are something special from the moment you lay eyes on them, are always the hardest to lose. <3 She sounds like she was a truly wonderful dog and her legacy, her heart, lives on still. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP, Basha


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

A beautiful tribute. RIP Basha!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Rip Basha


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to here of her loss. My thoughts are with all who miss her.
Sheilah


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

I am so sorry, Lee. She was an incredible, accomplished girl in her own right and her progeny are amazing. She stamped them with her wonderful temperament and working ability. I will give her daughter Halcyon an extra long hug.......Thank you for allowing me to share in her legacy.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear, rest in peace.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and all her family Lee. So sorry.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Basha.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute for a beautiful Girl...my condolences, Lee.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am very sorry about your loss.


----------



## justjax (Feb 3, 2014)

I am very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RUN FREE Dear Basha... I am so sorry Lee. She was fun to watch at training when you all tried to get her to give up that sleeve. Hugs to you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet,smart and gentle girl.Basha sounds like everything the GSD .Run free Basha run free.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lynn_P said:


> RUN FREE Dear Basha... I am so sorry Lee. She was fun to watch at training when you all tried to get her to give up that sleeve. Hugs to you.



I keep trying to find that photo where Bob was up on top of the blind and she was jumping that high....and the one where he was holding her upside down and she STILL would not drop the sleeve! She was something else!

Thanks, Lynn......

Lee


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Your tribute to Basha is beautiful; I'm smiling, yet the tears are rolling at the same time. May it in time bring some comfort to you knowing Basha's legacy lives on through her progeny. I don't know you, but am sending a (((hug))) anyway.


----------

